# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober



## xfishbonex (30. September 2010)

Da das Wasser kälter geworden ist 
und die Saison los geht Wünsche ich euch im Oktober schöne Fische 
mir immer die Größte :glg andre


----------



## bamse34 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Die Größte am WE ist für mich reserviert!!! Das wird dann bei dir wohl nichts! Ich nehme nämlich meine häßliche Fliege mit!!!|supergri|supergri


----------



## ADDI 69 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

He he he ,die näxte große is erst ma meine denn meine letzte hatte ich im April#q#q#q#q


----------



## Firefox2 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> He he he ,die näxte große is erst ma meine denn meine letzte hatte ich im April#q#q#q#q


 

Das kannst Du wohl voll vergessen, da steht mein Name drauf.


----------



## Mefo_Alex (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Schätze eher morgen wird sie mir ans band gehen


----------



## Firefox2 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



Mefo_Alex schrieb:


> Schätze eher morgen wird sie mir ans band gehen


 
Ja das kann Sie auch, nur raus bekommen wirst Du Sie nicht.
Hatte Ihr ja auch gesagt Sie möge trainieren bevor ich komme
und als Trainingspartner bist du ganz OK


----------



## Mefo_Alex (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Ok der hat gesessen...Mir würde auch im Prinzip eine schöne 50er reichen.


----------



## Firefox2 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



Mefo_Alex schrieb:


> Ok der hat gesessen...Mir würde auch im Prinzip eine schöne 50er reichen.


 

OK Die sei Dir gegönnt..:c#d:c


----------



## dido_43 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Gestern war zwar noch kein Oktober, aber fast.

Wo: OB Nirnhagen von 18.15 - 19.45 Uhr

Wer: ich und Zuschauer

Wind: Südost, auf Ost gedreht

Was: 1 Silberblanke ca. Ende 40 nach Salto 1 m vor mir selbst releast und 1 gerade maßiger Dorsch der weiterschwimmt


----------



## Marcel-hl (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Moin Moin,
der Saisonstart ist ganz nach meinem Geschmack #6 

Wann: Fr. 01.10.2010 (7.00 - 13.00 Uhr)
Wo: OH
Wer: Ich alleine 
Womit: alle Farben und Formen durch -> Blech
Was: 3x unter Maß, 1x 54 cm
Wind: im Rücken 3-4 btf 

Petri an Alle |supergri #h


----------



## Kukkosaari (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Tach Zusammen,

komme aus dem Raum Stuttgart und der Weg an die Küste ist halt immer extrem weit. Deswegen ist jeder Tag zum Mefo fischen ein besonderer.

Hatte gestern Freitag das Glück aus beruflichen Gründen im Raum Flensburg zu sein.
Da ich mich nicht so auskenne wo die besten Stellen sind, hab ich mir einfach eine vom hören sagen bekannte Stelle zum Mefo fischen rausgesucht. Habernis Huk. Auto am Parkplatz abgestellt und von 9.00 Uhr bis 15.00 Stecke gemacht. Ich war den ganzen Tag alleine und habe niemanden getroffen.
Es war ein ziemlich auflandiger Wind mit ordentlich Wellengang und das Wasser war auch ganz schön angetrübt.

Hab ein paar Farben mit Blinkern und Wobblern durchprobiert, meist rot-schwarz oder kupfer aber keinen einzigen Biss gehabt. 
Halb so schlimm, denn es war ein toller Tag.

Wollte mal in die Runde fragen, was die Experten zu den gestrigen Bedingungen sagen. Waren die gut oder schlecht oder war die Uhrzeit nicht ideal?

Grüße
Tom


----------



## venni-kisdorf (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Wann: 02.10 / 9 - 12.30 uhr 
Wo: DK / Als
Womit: Fliege
Wind: viel aus S / SO
Was: 1x 35 und 1x 45 leider Braun beide schwimmen wieder

Waren schöne stunden bei etwas hörteren bedingungen 

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## xfishbonex (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Hallo Leute 
heute zu dritt losgewesen ein biß und 2 fische verloren auf fliege :cdavon war die erste richtig geil :cdie hole ich mir noch #6lg andre


----------



## Angelgeiler (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Moin,

Wann: 02.10.
wo:wh 
wie: Blech
wie lange: 6.00-8.00
wer: Ich und Vattern
was: Ich hatte gleich im dunkeln eine Mefo von ca 50-55cm, wurde aber gleich wieder released weil braun

Wetter war nich wirklich prall,ziemlich starker seitenwind machte die Köderführung bzw. den Kontakt doch sehr schwierig, aber hat ja doch noch gefunzt:vik:
Hatten eigentlich noch auf Dorsch als Beifang gehofft aber als es hell wurde konnte wir die Fischernetze direkt vor unserer Nase sehen:v
Petri und Gruß!


----------



## larsgerkens (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

petri michie!!!
werde am wochenende auch wieder in old. sein.. werde auf jedenfall versuchen auch nochmal los zu kommen


----------



## Reverend Mefo (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



Kukkosaari schrieb:


> Wollte mal in die Runde fragen, was die Experten zu den gestrigen Bedingungen sagen. Waren die gut oder schlecht oder war die Uhrzeit nicht ideal?



Da wo ich war waren die Bedingungen schlecht. Kräftige Ursuppe. Da schwimmen zwar auch Fische drin rum, den Köder bekommen die bei einer solchen Soße aber deutlich schlechter mit als bei leicht angetrübtem und angewelltem Wasser.


----------



## Zacharias Zander (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Moinsen...

Ich bin auch auch wieder raus ausn Krankenhaus,die OP ist besser gelaufen als ich dachte.|rolleyes
In 3 Wochen kann ich auf jeden Fall wieder angreifen,dann ist die Ü70 fällig !!!:g

Petri an die Fänger !!!:m


----------



## SV75 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Hallo,

waren am WE auch am Start









schwimmt wieder :vik:

Gruss
Steffen


----------



## Reverend Mefo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Was für ein geiles Teil!!! :m

Gib doch mal ein bisschen mehr Info!

Wie groß, womit etc. 


Schönes Foto, schöner Fisch!


----------



## SV75 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

haben ihn nicht gemessen, nur nen kurzes Bild und wieder zurück innen Teich.
Denk aber mal war so 65er Klasse.
Köder war ein Wobbler 
war Beifang beim Dorsche stippen 

Gruss


----------



## Reverend Mefo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



SV75 schrieb:


> Denk aber mal war so 65er Klasse.




Schön, dass Angler auch mal untertreiben können 

Ich würde den lt. Foto auf mindestens 70+ schätzen, das kann aber auch täuschen. Respekt zu dem schönen Brummer!


----------



## xfishbonex (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Was für ein geiler Bock |bigeyesmein glück wunsch zur wunderhübschen meerforelle :mlg andre


----------



## Zacharias Zander (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Jo...Petri !!!


----------



## xfishbonex (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Moinsen...
> 
> Ich bin auch auch wieder raus ausn Krankenhaus,die OP ist besser gelaufen als ich dachte.|rolleyes
> In 3 Wochen kann ich auf jeden Fall wieder angreifen,dann ist die Ü70 fällig !!!:g
> ...


 Super das deine OP gut verlaufen ist #hlg andre


----------



## Zacharias Zander (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Super das deine OP gut verlaufen ist #hlg andre




Jo Danke !!!|wavey:

Bald können wir die Insel unsicher machen !!!:g


----------



## xfishbonex (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



SV75 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> waren am WE auch am Start
> 
> ...


Ein fehler habe ich gesehen auf den Foto :gstecke bitte die finger nicht in die kiemen :cdas mögen die nicht so gerne :glg andre


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Ich kann Dir ja mal die Finger in die Kiemen stecken Bone ....


----------



## SV75 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

@Andre´

kann Dir versichern ,dass Er keinen Schaden genommen hat
und von dannen geschwommen ist |wavey:

Gruss
Steffen


----------



## laxvän (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Dickes Petri auch von mir zu diesem wunderschönen Fisch.:m


----------



## Tewi (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Sehr schöner Fisch so etwas sieht man selten!!!

Vielen dank fürs Foto!!!:l


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



SV75 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> waren am WE auch am Start
> 
> ...


 
Super dickes Petri!!!  Sehr schöner Fisch.......


----------



## Shez (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Schoiner fisch ! Petri !

Gruß Shez


----------



## macmarco (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir ja mal die Finger in die Kiemen stecken Bone ....


Meintest du jetzt Kimme oder Kieme   |supergri



Petri zum schönen Fisch #h


----------



## xfishbonex (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

an mein arsch kommt keiner lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir ja mal die Finger in die Kiemen stecken Bone ....


 Du Lebst ja immer noch #hhatte dein Bruder gesehen mit ner mefo im Arm niedliches teil 
und sogar gefärbt war sie
kannst dich ja mal #xlg andre


----------



## mefohunter84 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Moin Steffen,

auch von mir ein kräftiges   *P e t r i*   zu der schönen Meerforelle.

Und ein tolles Foto noch dazu!

Weiterhin viel Erfolg.

LG
Rolf


----------



## SV75 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

@ alle,

Danke für die Petri´s #h

Gruss 
Steffen

Ps:freu mich auf die nächste Saison


----------



## xfishbonex (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Wieso |kopfkratdie Saison ist doch voll in der gange 
lg andre


----------



## Marcel-hl (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Gestern und Heute in OH auf Jagd gewesen, je 4 Stunden gefischt mit Rückenwind 4-5 btf.
Leider keine Kontakte, nicht mal ein Zuppler |gaehn: 
Die Entdeckung des Tages, 3-4 fette Meeräschen
3 m vom Ufer entfernt. Zuerst bin ich im Dreieck gesprungen,
da ich jagende Mefos erhoffte. Später war dann das deutliche flanken zu sehen ... |kopfkrat schon ein bischen seltsam, da ich
Heute das erste mal deutlich die kälte in der Atmungsaktiven spüren konnte. 
Die Burger-Reste (Mittagessen FastFood) aus meinem Rucksack, montiert an einem Mefo Einzelhaken konnten keine Erfolge verbuchen 
Wer hätte das gedacht, die Chance dieses Jahr doch noch eine
Äsche zu landen :c


----------



## bamse34 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Moin Moin!
War gestern in der Kifö los und konnte eine Mefo von guten 50cm landen.
Der Fisch war aber in einer nicht gerade herbstlichen Verfassung.Er war sehr schlank,sah aber nicht so ramponiert aus wie ein Absteiger. Hatte letztes Jahr im Oktober auch schon so einen Fisch. 
Der Drill war aber spektakulär mit Salto und wilden Fluchten.
Hoffe sie erholt sich und kommt im Frühjahr blank wieder.
Gebissen hat sie auf eine Magnus um 19:30 Uhr.

Schöne Grüße von der Küste 

Sebastian


----------



## Zacharias Zander (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Petri an Bamse !!!


----------



## xfishbonex (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> War gestern in der Kifö los und konnte eine Mefo von guten 50cm landen.
> Der Fisch war aber in einer nicht gerade herbstlichen Verfassung.Er war sehr schlank,sah aber nicht so ramponiert aus wie ein Absteiger. Hatte letztes Jahr im Oktober auch schon so einen Fisch.
> Der Drill war aber spektakulär mit Salto und wilden Fluchten.
> ...


 man hast du ein leben du fauler sack Petri Heil 
mit dir gehe ich auch nicht mehr los ich fange ja nie was wenn du dabei bist #q und da meine chefin am knie operiat wird 
kann ich erst mal mein kleinen das boxen bei bringen und fliegenbinden  lg andre


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Am Do-nachmittag 14 uhr Rosenfelderstrand, ein Nachläufer mit kräftigem Flossenschlag unter der Rutenspitze|bigeyes

Gestern Johannestal zur Dämmerung eine von ca.30 cm die noch 
ihrer Mama bescheid geben sollte #c


----------



## holgerson (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Gestern Als
Schöne Nullnummer!:c
Ich will Westwind


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> mit dir gehe ich auch nicht mehr los ich fange ja nie was wenn du dabei bist #q  lg andre



Ist schon komisch Digga!!! Ich hab Dich auch noch nie mit Fisch gesehen |kopfkrat lach.... Mach Dir mal Gedanken Alter.... |bigeyes:m


----------



## ADDI 69 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> man hast du ein leben du fauler sack Petri Heil
> mit dir gehe ich auch nicht mehr los ich fange ja nie was wenn du dabei bist #q und da meine chefin am knie operiat wird
> kann ich erst mal mein kleinen das boxen bei bringen und fliegenbinden  lg andre



Mann,du hast aber auch ein Sackstand Alter,erst ausgefallen weil sie sich auf ihren eigenen Fuß setzte und jetz auch noch dat Knie???#d 
Da mach dich mal auf ne lange Fischlose zeit gefasst,mein Beileid Digger|wavey:


----------



## Zacharias Zander (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Was ist los hier Jungs ???

Keine Fangmeldungen vom Wochenende !?|uhoh:

Wird Zeit,dass ich wieder fit werde...Wenns der Doc absegnet,ist vielleicht schon am nächsten Wochenende ne kleine Session drin...:g


----------



## Marcel-hl (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Wann: Fr. 08.10.2010
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wer: nur meine Wenigkeit
Uhrzeit: 14.30 bis ca. 19.00 Uhr
Wind: erst S/W, später O max. 2 btf
Womit: Blech
Was: 3x Mefo 20-30 cm ; 1x Leo u40 cm

Info: Die 3 Bisse kamen am Nachmittag direkt nach dem der Wind gedreht hatte. 
Wasser war zum Anfang glasklar, später schön angetrübt. 
Bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit ging dann der Leo an die Leine.
Mein Nachbar hat danach in 10 Minuten 3 Leos gefangen,
mein Signal zum Aufbruch |supergri  

Grüzie


----------



## xfishbonex (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Was ist los hier Jungs ???
> 
> Keine Fangmeldungen vom Wochenende !?|uhoh:
> 
> Wird Zeit,dass ich wieder fit werde...Wenns der Doc absegnet,ist vielleicht schon am nächsten Wochenende ne kleine Session drin...:g


 Das liegt am scheiß wind kommt der wind aussen osten fangen die haken an zu rosten und kalt wird das 
lg  andre


----------



## OssiHWI (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Das liegt am scheiß wind kommt der wind aussen osten fangen die haken an zu rosten und kalt wird das
> lg andre


 

:c Heul doch....Sei froh, dass es nicht schneit....


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Ich konnte heute morgen einen sehr starken Fisch zwischen 70-80cm verhaften. Von hier noch mal ein dickes "DANKE SCHÖN" an den älteren Mitangler, der durch seine Mithilfe dafür gesorgt hat, dass dieser herrliche Herbstmilchner so unbeschadet weiter schwimmen konnte.

Später dann wurde ich noch mit einer netten Mittfünfzigerin belohnt.


----------



## Tewi (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Ein dickes Petri von mir Ulli!!!! Coole Sache mit der großen Mefo...

:m


----------



## xfishbonex (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Warum soll ich denn Heulen kann eh nicht los  ich binde lieber noch paar Fliegen :g werden eh viele braune gefangen |bla: lg andre


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Danke dir Tewi,

toller Fisch, gut das er für Nachwuchs sorgen kann. Die Trutte war sehr sauber vorn gehakt, von daher ....Toi,Toi,Toi!

Wieder mal ein schöner Tag am Meer.


----------



## macmarco (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Wann: heute, 11.10.10...von 18.30- 20.00h
Wer: Schwarzwusel und icke
Wo: OH
Was: 2 x Silber (35cm +40cm) beide schwimmen wieder :g
        + 3 Dorsche (zw. 30- 50cm)

Für die kurze Zeit ganz gut


----------



## OssiHWI (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Petri Heil Ullov. Bei dem Wetter heute hätte ich mir auch besseres vorstellen können, als arbeiten zu gehen, aber mein Chef hat da unverständlicherweise eine andere Denkweise. Du bist zu beneiden.....


----------



## Zacharias Zander (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Petri an die Fänger !!!


----------



## GuidoOo (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

petri! besonders zum Kracher 

Ich bin heute Abend ab 5-6 auch los. werde berichten!


----------



## Reverend Mefo (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> :c Heul doch....Sei froh, dass es nicht XXXX....




Erwähne hier bitte nicht das verbotene Wort....zu frisch sind noch die Erinnerungen an die nervenzehrende Zwangspause |znaika:

|supergri#h


----------



## OssiHWI (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Erwähne hier bitte nicht das verbotene Wort....zu frisch sind noch die Erinnerungen an die nervenzehrende Zwangspause |znaika:
> 
> |supergri#h


 

Davon brauchst du mir nichts erzählen. ich kann auch drauf verzichten.


----------



## Striker2111 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Hallo Leute,

kann mir jemand mal ein paar tipps zur Flensburger Förde bzgl. Meerforellen und Dorsche geben!?!?
Das ist für mich absolutes neuland!!!
Würde gerne mit Blinker und Wobbler fischen!!!

Vorab schon mal besten dank an euch!!!

LG Micha


----------



## Firefox2 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> petri! besonders zum Kracher
> 
> Ich bin heute Abend ab 5-6 auch los. werde berichten!


 

wo bleiben denn die Berichte...? |kopfkrat


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Hi, Leute!
Wir waren mal wieder los.

Wann: 13.10 / 17 - 20:30 uhr 
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Womit: Blech und Wobbler
Wind: kein Wind...Ententeich und Wasser klar
Wer: Traveangler und ich
Was: einige Dorsche, paar mitgenommen|rolleyes

Heute waren wir auch noch mal kurz am Wasser, war aber nichts zu holen. Wir bleiben dran.
Bis denn, M


----------



## woern1 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Gute Infos findest du auf Meerforellenkuste.com (wg. Spots  dann auf meerforellenkueste.de --> aufdas entsprechende Fähnchen.

werner




Striker2111 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> kann mir jemand mal ein paar tipps zur Flensburger Förde bzgl. Meerforellen und Dorsche geben!?!?
> Das ist für mich absolutes neuland!!!
> ...


----------



## Firefox2 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



woern1 schrieb:


> Gute Infos findest du auf Meerforellenkuste.com (wg. Spots dann auf meerforellenkueste.de --> aufdas entsprechende Fähnchen.
> 
> werner


 
Das ist ein TOPLINK das kann ich bestätigen #h


----------



## GuidoOo (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



Firefox2 schrieb:


> wo bleiben denn die Berichte...? |kopfkrat




Ging leider noch nicht los, dafür aber am nächsten Abend.
Da gabs 8 Dorsche zu deiner Info. Steht auch bei Aktl. Dorschfänge drin


----------



## Traveangler (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Wann: 15.10 / 18 - 20:30 uhr 
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Womit: Blech und Wobbler
Wind: kein Wind...Ententeich und Wasser leicht trübe
Wer: Ich und ein Freund
Was: ein Dorsch, mein Freund eine 50er Mefo ...silber


----------



## FehmarnAngler (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Wann: 15. Oktober 18.00-19.30
Wo: Fehmarn-Ostseite
Womit: schwarzer Snaps 
Wind: Keiner. Aber Regen 
Wer: Freund + ich
Was: Freund ein maßiger Dorsch, ich 45er, 55er, 60er Dorsch und eine braune Mefo von 70cm:k die einen schwarzen Snap auf voller Wurfdistanz beim Absinken nahm. Im Wasser abgehakt ist der Fisch schnell wieder unterwegs gewesen. Die ersten Dorschbisse hatten wir schon nach den ersten Würfen.

Sobald der Wind wieder schwächer wird gehts wieder los :m


----------



## Zacharias Zander (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Moinsen...

Sagt mal,weiss einer zufällig ob zur Zeit in Katharienhof und Staberhuk Netze ausgelegt sind?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Von Gahlendorf am Parkplatz (der mit dem Dixieklo) habe ich gestern nichts gesehen #c


----------



## Firefox2 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> Ging leider noch nicht los, dafür aber am nächsten Abend.
> Da gabs 8 Dorsche zu deiner Info. Steht auch bei Aktl. Dorschfänge drin


 

Habe ich schon gelesen, besser als nix. petri


----------



## Firefox2 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Moinsen...
> 
> Sagt mal,weiss einer zufällig ob zur Zeit in Katharienhof und Staberhuk Netze ausgelegt sind?


 

war vor 14 Tagen am Huk, konnte keine Netze sehen.
konnten nur nicht fischen da die Wellen bestimmt 2m hatten,
sind dann rüber nach Flügge gefahren.


----------



## longhorn (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Wann: Do.14.10
Wo: OH
Womit : Blech und Springerfliege
Wind: Nord West 2,5-3
Wer: Ich |supergri
Was: Eine 62cm braune Mefo (schwimmt wieder)
und zwei 45cm Dorsche.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Petri.....hätte nicht gedacht, dass man *dort* tatsächlich solche Fische an den Haken bekommt #6


----------



## boot (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Petri schöner Fisch.


----------



## xfishbonex (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Petri heil 
schöner Fisch |bigeyeslg andre


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> Petri.....hätte nicht gedacht, dass man *dort* tatsächlich solche Fische an den Haken bekommt #6



Das wollte ich auch schon schreiben. Muss ich Dir Recht geben Diggeldigga #h.

Petri dennoch!!! Schönes Tier :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Petri heil
> schöner Fisch |bigeyeslg andre



Hey Bone... Ich hab noch ne Woche Urlaub .


----------



## Reverend Mefo (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Petri zu der schönen Trutte! 

Ich dachte, bei dem Ostschwapp die letzten Tage wären die nun alle die Bäche hoch... Aber in Lübeck haben die`s ja etwas komfortabler


----------



## finnson (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

werd heut nachmittag nochmal in der kieler förde angreifen... mal sehen was da so geht...


----------



## Zacharias Zander (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

N'abends die Herren...:m

So erstmal die üblichen Daten...

Wann : 17.10 8-16Uhr
Wer : Egalo, Shez und ich
Wo : Fehmarn
Wind : Erst gefühlte 2 bft aus Nord/Ost, später so gut wie nichts
Wetter : Sonnig, mit ab und zu kleinen Wolken, aber doch schon recht kalt.
Wasser : Zuerst ein wenig angetrübt, nachher glasklar, mit Wellen
Fänge : Egalo und Shez leider nichts, ich eine dicke blitzeblanke 56er Mefo !!!:vik:
Fangköder : Snaps weiss/gelb/grün 25g

Sonstiges : Wir hatten den ganzen Tag über, wenig Fischkontakt, mir ist noch eine nach ca. 5 Sek. ausgestiegen und Shez hatte noch einen Nachläufer, sonst hatten wir echt keinerlei Fischkontakt.
Aber der Drill von der 56er hatte es echt in sich.
Als sie den Köder auf voller Wurfdistanz packen wollte, hat sie sich wohl so doof dabei gedreht, dass der Haken nicht im Maul saß, sondern in der Flanke, mitten am Köper.Dadurch hat die am Anfang son Alarm gemacht und soviel Schnur genommen,dass ich dachte, dass der Fisch mindesten 70cm gross wäre....Aber naja die 56er ist ja auch n sexy Fisch und blank !!!:g:g:g:g:g

Hier noch 3 Pics...

Anhang anzeigen 147259


Anhang anzeigen 147260


Anhang anzeigen 147261


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen und zur Silbernen ganz besonders!!!|wavey:


----------



## xfishbonex (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Sauber |bigeyesPetriheil |bigeyesich denk du bist noch verletzt lg andre


----------



## volkerm (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Herzliches Petri!


----------



## JigTim (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Petri!!!!  Schöner Fisch und so schön blank:k


----------



## Zacharias Zander (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Sauber |bigeyesPetriheil |bigeyesich denk du bist noch verletzt lg andre



Jo, nochmals Danke !!!:g

Die OP ist zum Glück besser verlaufen als gedacht, 3,5 Wochen ist das jetzt her.
Ich hab ca. alle 30 Würfe immer locker ein Päuschen gemacht und beim werfen nicht volle Pulle ausgeholt...


----------



## deger (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

HDA!

TDAF!

fdwdh!


----------



## hummerpaule (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Moin zusammen,
waren gestern wieder mal los (wie jede Woche).
Am Schwedeneck war das komplette Ufer mit Netzen dicht gestellt...also sind wir weiter Richtung Förde gefahren...selbst vor Bülk lagen die Netze noch....wir haben es dann trotzdem gewagt und sind zumindest nicht Schneider ausgegangen...1 Steelhead und 2 gute Dorsche haben den Tag dann noch ein wenig gerettet....aber diese ganzen Netze sind schon echt Sch.... ;-(...
Petri an alle Fänger ;-))
Gruß Hummerpaule


----------



## holgerson (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Petri
Morgens war Bülk noch NetzFrei.


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Wann : 18.10. 13:30-19:30
Wer : ich
Wo : Strand
Wind : Erst gefühlte 2 bft aus Nord/Ost, später so gut wie nichts
Wetter : Sonnig, mit ab und zu kleinen Wolken, aber doch schon recht kalt.
Wasser : glasklar
Fänge : 2 Nachläufer, 1 Aussteiger auf Blech, 2 Dorsche 45iger auf Blech waren zu flutschig....
Fangköder: Snaps, Boss
Besonderheiten: überall sprangen kackbraune Mefo´s 3-4 m vor meinen Augen!!!!! Eine gute braune ü70 ca 10m vor mir. Eine silberblanke ca. 60iger mehrfach angeworfen nur wollte sie leider nicht.... Fliege und Blech brachten kaum Erfolg.... Weitermachen #6


----------



## Gemini (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Wann : 16.10. u. 17.10. 
Wer : Ich
Wo : Dänemark
Wasser : kristallklar

Was : 
Samstag 8, Sonntag 4 (4x <40cm, Rest bis ca. 60cm?)

Womit: Moresilde gold-rot 10g + Springer in orange und Hansen Fight in Schwarz/Kupfer

Besonderheiten: 
Blanke, geschätzt auf Ü65 ist den ganzen Drill über mehr über als im Wasser gewesen ohne dass ich etwas hätte dagegen machen können und hat sich kurz vor Schluss verabschiedet. Vermute Lachs oder Stealhead, so einen Dämon hatte ich noch nie am Band...

Bei unserem Bekannten Dublette aus Mefo-Lachs-Kombi, je 25cm.

2 Mal im Schwarm gestanden, 5 Mal sind mir richtig fette Nachläufer bis 2 Meter vor die Füsse geschwommen ohne Fliege oder Blech zu nehmen. Hatte bisher noch nie das zweifelhafte Vergnügen so oft die breiten Bugwellen hinter meiner Schnur herschwimmen zu sehen... :c

Mein Vater fängt eine sehr schöne Trutte mit >65cm, leider hat er die Fotografie nicht erfunden, siehe Wasser-Bild...

Insgesamt ein Hammerwochenende mit 12 Forellen in zwei Tagen für mich, die Vorhut hatte in der letzten Woche deutlich über 30 Fische, die haben irgendwann aufgehört mitzuzählen. 

Wir hatten uns schon vor dem Trip entschieden, keine Forellen mitzunehmen, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen waren auch alle braun.


----------



## Tewi (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Dickes Petri Gemini...#6

Wir waren auch in DK auf Lolland unterwegs und konnten vier Mefos zum Landgang überreden.

Das Wetter war einfach nur Klasse und wir sind nächstes Jahr wieder zum Mefoabschlußfischen in DK!








#h


----------



## hummerpaule (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



holgerson schrieb:


> Petri
> Morgens war Bülk noch NetzFrei.




Wir waren gegen 13 Uhr da und da waren schon ein paar Netze...dann kam gegen 14 Uhr zweimal ein Fischer und dann war alles zugestellt ;-(((


----------



## KugelBlitz (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Wann : 17.10.2010
Wer : Ich,ein erfahrener Mefo-Kollege, ein Neueinsteiger
Wo : OH
Wasser : anfangs ganz leicht angetrübt später komplett klar
Wind:fast keiner....
Was : Ich 2x Silber#6(knappe 40cm)  6x Dorsch(bis 50cm):vik:,der 1.Kollege 3x Silber |evilebenfalls bis knapp 40) und 7x Dorsch (bis 60cm) der Neueinsteiger satte 5x Silber(38-42cm)  in nicht einmal 3 Stunden;+
Macht insgesamt 10x Silber und 13 Leo's!:l
Womit: Ich Gno's und Stripper in RS,die anderen beiden mit Gno's und "No-Name" vom Flohmarkt#q

Es war einfach ein Tag den ich nie vergessen werde.Angekommen sagten wir beiden noch zu dem Rookie das wir froh sein können heute abend zu dritt EINE Mefo in den händen zu halten, und dann fängt der Kerl ganz cool mal eben 3 Stück in nichtmal einer Stunde!
Ich habe Bisse ohne Ende vergeigt und insgesamt haben wir nochmal 8 Fische verloren.
30 min nachdem die Mefos weg waren(ca 18.15 Uhr) gabs bei fast jedem Wurf Dorsche.
Um 19 Uhr haben wir nach nem Doppeldrill aufgehört und die Heimreise angetreten!

Ich würde sagen das wir die Herbst-Saison recht ordentlich eingeläutet haben und das dieser Strand weiterhin mein geheimer Lieblingsstrand bleibt!
Nächsten Sonntag gehts wieder los und dann muss die blanke 50+ Mefo drin sein!


----------



## Firefox2 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



KugelBlitz schrieb:


> Wann : 17.10.2010
> Wer : Ich,ein erfahrener Mefo-Kollege, ein Neueinsteiger
> Wo : OH
> Wasser : anfangs ganz leicht angetrübt später komplett klar
> ...


 


Petri
wo wart ihr den in OH


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Wann : 19.10. 13:30-20:00
Wer : ich
Wo : Strand
Wind : Erst gefühlte 3 bft aus Nord/Ost, später so gut wie nichts
Wetter : Sonnig, mit ab und zu kleinen Wolken, aber doch schon recht kalt.
Wasser : glasklar
Fänge : 2 Nachläufer, 2 Aussteiger auf Blech, 1 Dorsch 40iger auf Blech war zu flutschig....
Fangköder: Snaps, Boss, div. Fliegen
Besonderheiten: Weitermachen!!!


----------



## macmarco (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



Firefox2 schrieb:


> Petri
> wo wart ihr den in OH


Meinst du, dass wird er dir hier verraten???  Da hast du morgen 100 Angler stehen :q:q:q

Petri den Fängern #6#6#6


----------



## FehmarnAngler (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> Meinst du, dass wird er dir hier verraten??? Da hast du morgen 100 Angler stehen :q:q:q
> 
> Petri den Fängern #6#6#6


 

Das kenne ich doch woher


----------



## Darth-Bob (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



Firefox2 schrieb:


> Petri
> wo wart ihr den in OH



Sag einfach Weissenhäuser Stand #6


----------



## Firefox2 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



Darth-Bob schrieb:


> Sag einfach Weissenhäuser Stand #6


 
ne Elbe 
toller Kom.#d
Dann schreib doch lieber nichts.


----------



## KugelBlitz (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



Firefox2 schrieb:


> Petri
> wo wart ihr den in OH


 

Das werde ich aus obenstehenden Gründen definitiv für mich behalten.#6
Aber in Weissenhaus wird man mich jedenfalls nie sehen!

Die Küste ist so gross und wenn man sich bei Google Earth nen paar Stellen raussucht und mal gezielt beangelt wird man feststellen das es eben doch noch Strände gibt die nicht überlaufen sind und an denen man trotzdem fängt!

Gruss Tobi


----------



## Reverend Mefo (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



hummerpaule schrieb:


> ...selbst vor Bülk lagen die Netze noch....



Denen wünsche ich ganz viele Würste im Netz!!!! (Naja, das erledigt sich in Bülk ja fast von selbst)

Was sollen denn bitte im Herbst dort Netze! Oops, die arme braune Mefo, ich wollte doch Dorsche, naja, dann muss ich die Filets halt verkaufen #q


----------



## xfishbonex (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



Firefox2 schrieb:


> Petri
> wo wart ihr den in OH


Mensch Fahre doch einfach los  die Fische sind überall 
sei der erste und Fische die erste rinne ab und du wirst auch deine Fische fangen 
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



KugelBlitz schrieb:


> Das werde ich aus obenstehenden Gründen definitiv für mich behalten.#6
> Aber in Weissenhaus wird man mich jedenfalls nie sehen!
> 
> Die Küste ist so gross und wenn man sich bei Google Earth nen paar Stellen raussucht und mal gezielt beangelt wird man feststellen das es eben doch noch Strände gibt die nicht überlaufen sind und an denen man trotzdem fängt!
> ...


 Warum Google Earth #cdie Angelführer sind auch nicht schlecht 
und genau da ist das Problem :vik:viele Leute denken da ist so Viel los 
am Arsch du Kannst überall Fische Fangen :galso mach hier nicht auf geheimen geheim stellen die gibtes sowieso nicht mehr :vik:lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> Meinst du, dass wird er dir hier verraten??? Da hast du morgen 100 Angler stehen :q:q:q
> 
> Petri den Fängern #6#6#6


 Zu zeit stehen  überall 100 angler :g Wird zeit das die ferien zeit zu ende ist :g
denn hast du eh weniger leute am strand :glg andre


----------



## egalo (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Und Weissenhaus war die letzten Wochen auch immer erstaunlich leer. 
(ups Bitte jetzt nich gleich wieder alle da hin stürmen)


----------



## macmarco (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Zu zeit stehen  überall 100 angler :g Wird zeit das die ferien zeit zu ende ist :g
> denn hast du eh weniger leute am strand :glg andre


Joar??? Ich habe dir schon mal gesagt, du sollst nicht zu den Stränden wo sie baden:g

Also ich habe nicht wirklich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es voll ist... wenn ich in der Woche abends unterwegs bin, treff ich vllt. noch einen weiteren #6


----------



## xfishbonex (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



egalo schrieb:


> Und Weissenhaus war die letzten Wochen auch immer erstaunlich leer.
> (ups Bitte jetzt nich gleich wieder alle da hin stürmen)


 aber auch nur weil da viele braune fische sich rum treiben 
:g


----------



## KugelBlitz (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

@fishbone

Also an dem Abschnitt  wo wir letzten Sonntag waren haben wir gegen Abend einen anderen Angler getroffen.
Im Frühjahr war ich fast jedes WE dort unterwegs und es standen höchstens mal 2 andere im Wasser.
Die Stelle steht im Angelführer aber warum da kaum einer hinfährt kann ich mir nicht erklären.
Habe im Frühjahr dort meine PB-Mefo (64cm) gefangen und mehrere weitere Fische bis 55cm.


----------



## Zacharias Zander (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Als wir Sonntag auf Fehmarn gefischt haben, war auch nur ein anderer da und das an einer der bekanntesten Strandabschnitte, die die Insel hat !!!
Und bei besten Bedingungen !!!


----------



## egalo (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



> aber auch nur weil da viele braune fische sich rum treiben


Jo da hast du Recht aber es sind auch noch immer wieder Silberne zu ergattern. Aber stimmt es gibt im Moment sicherlich Strände wo die du nicht so viele Braune ans Band bekommst.


----------



## ADDI 69 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> ... wenn ich in der Woche abends unterwegs bin, treff ich vllt. noch einen weiteren #6





Das ist der springende Punkt,unter der Woche und dann Abends#6
Kaum ne Sau hat zeit bzw die Lust nach nem stressigen Arbeitstag abends noch fischen zu gehen.
Ergo iss es am WE doppelt so voll#q


----------



## finnson (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

moin moin, ich will anfang der nächsten woche nach fehmarn. nun würd ich gern wissen, ob es noch gut mit den trutten läuft und ob ich eher kleine blinker um die 10 bis 15 gramm nehmen sollte oder doch etwas schwerere? und welche stellen sind erfolgversprechend?

gruss finnson


----------



## armyn (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

moin leute
morgen früh gehts nach dänemark auf fünen zum mefo-angeln#h
gibts von euch noch n paar tips?
:vik:


----------



## finnson (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

jo, also da morgen der wind so ziemlich aus suden kommt, kann ich dir fynshoved empfehlen! ich hab da vor 2 wochen mit nem kumpel zusammen in zwei stunden sehr gut gefangen. und das grosse schweinswaal kino war auch dabei! keine zehn meter vor uns ansonsten kann ich bei südwind auch strib und rojle empfehlen! und nimm leichte blinker wenn du damit fischen willst.... 
gruss


----------



## armyn (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

ja geangelt wird mit blinkern und fliege
wir haben auf fynshoved ne ferienwohnung, mal schauen was geht:m


----------



## stachelritter66 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Moin,war mit meinem Sohn am 20./21. auf Als in DK.Scheinbar hatte das kalte und später auch stürmische Regenwetter die Beisslaune der Mefos stark eingeschränkt,jedenfalls konnten wir keinen Biss verzeichnen.Am 19. wurde noch gut gefangen wie uns andere Spinnfischer berichteten.Naja,will jetzt auch keine schlechte Stimmung verbreiten,waren halt ziemlich enttäuscht weil eben vorher gut gefangen wurde.Gefangen wurde übrigens auf Spöket,Spiro mit Fliege und natürlich Fliege pur.So,jetzt muß ich meinen Sohn wieder aufbauen.Ich könnt morgen schon wieder angreifen,wenns halt nicht so weit weg(430km)wäre.Allen die jetzt los fahren wünsche ich stabiles Wetter und Petri Heil


----------



## scripophix (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Ich auch...

Größter Dorsch ist >50...


----------



## GuidoOo (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Petri! =)
War gestern morgen auch zusammen mit Lenn mal wieder los.
Er 7 oder 8 Dorsche um die 45cm.
Ich 5 Dorsche und eine 48er Mefo, sah mir schon leicht braun aus, daher #h,  dazu noch div. Aussteiger.
War nen toller Trip von 6 UHr morgens bis 9 Uhr morgens ohne Regen und schönem Sonnenaufgang! =)


----------



## finnson (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



GuidoOo schrieb:


> Petri! =)
> War gestern morgen auch zusammen mit Lenn mal wieder los.
> Er 7 oder 8 Dorsche um die 45cm.
> Ich 5 Dorsche und eine 48er Mefo, sah mir schon leicht braun aus, daher #h,  dazu noch div. Aussteiger.
> War nen toller Trip von 6 UHr morgens bis 9 Uhr morgens ohne Regen und schönem Sonnenaufgang! =)



wo denn? auf fehmarn?


----------



## xfishbonex (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



finnson schrieb:


> moin moin, ich will anfang der nächsten woche nach fehmarn. nun würd ich gern wissen, ob es noch gut mit den trutten läuft und ob ich eher kleine blinker um die 10 bis 15 gramm nehmen sollte oder doch etwas schwerere? und welche stellen sind erfolgversprechend?
> 
> gruss finnson


 Hallo Finnson 
die Meerforellen Saison ist doch voll in der gange :g
du kannst auf der ganzen insel fische fangen 
fahre einfach los und hau was raus #6
wenn ich meine blech peitsche nehmen würde würde ich mit 20gramm angeln 
lg andre


----------



## OssiHWI (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> wenn ich meine blech peitsche nehmen würde würde ich mit 20gramm angeln
> lg andre


 

du sitzt doch lieber zu Hause....#q


----------



## bamse34 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Hallo Finnson
> die Meerforellen Saison ist doch voll in der gange :g
> du kannst auf der ganzen insel fische fangen
> fahre einfach los und hau was raus #6
> ...


 

Wenn du deine Blechpeitsche nimmst fange ich dir die Fische vor der Nase weg!!!:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## OssiHWI (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Wann : Heute 14 Uhr bis 18 Uhr
Wo: Steinwarder - Dazendorf
Wer : Ossi
Womit: Blech
Wasser: war sehr wenig da und sehr trüb. Sichtweite unter 0,5m
Wind: 4 - 5 S - SW
Was: Nüscht

Da es mir in den Fingern gejuckt hat und meine bessere Hälfte heute (leider) arbeiten musste, hab ich mich mittags ins Auto gesetzt und mal fix 150km Richtung Westen abgespult. Ziel war Steinwarder. Am Ziel um kurz vor 14 Uhr angekommen schien die Sonne vom blauen Himmel. Schräg ablandiger Wind war nicht gerade der Idealfall, aber es gibt schlimmeres. Also rein in die Wathose und ab ins Wasser. Die Steinmole gesucht, die mir von einem Bordie genannt wurde und dann ab Richtung Dazendorf. Die Mole lag allerdings fast komplett trocken. Irgendwer hat beim Baden den Stöpsel rausgezogen. An manchen Steinen konnte man erkennen, dass gut 1 m Wasser heute gefehlt hat. Nach den ersten Würfen kam die Ernüchterung - Milchsuppe. Naja nach 4 Stunden im Wasser hab ich dann ohne jeglichen Fischkontakt den Rückweg angetreten. hatte noch kurz ein Gespräch mit nem Fusselwerfer der 30 m  neben mir stand, der hat ne ca. 70er Trutte springen sehen. Allerdings braun. 

Fazit: erster Besuch in westlichen Gewässern - Nullnummer!!!! Es kann nur besser werden.

An den Bordie der mir den Tip gegeben hat: Das nächste Mal kommst du mit....


----------



## Skorpion (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

@ alte Freunde
Danke für eure PN,s #6. Wie jedes Jahr am B-Day, war angeln angesagt  
Neben einigen kleinen, gab`s auch eine blanke  55-ger zum mitnehemen


----------



## OssiHWI (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Petri heil zur schönen Trutte...Die hätte bestimmt auch gut in meine Bratpfanne gepasst....Schöner Fisch!


----------



## xfishbonex (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Wann : Heute mit Addi 
Wo: Insel 
Wer : Ossi Addi und ich 
Womit: Addi Blech ich Fliege 
Wasser: war sehr wenig da und sehr trüb. Sichtweite unter 0,5m
Wind:  erst nix dann ganz Brutal :g
Was: Nix 

Da mein kleiner eine woche weg ist :vikurfte ich heute los 
erster strand abschnitt ein nachläufer ne kleine mefo 
2 strand abschnitt 
Mörder bugwelle wo ich die Pattegrisen aussen wasser gezogen habe #q#q#q das wer es gewesen 
lg andre


----------



## OssiHWI (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> l
> Wer : Ossi Addi und ich


 

Das wüsste ich wohl.....#c


----------



## xfishbonex (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Petriheil Martin #6und alles gute zum Burzeltag #6lg andre


----------



## marioschreiber (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

@ OssiHWI :
Sollte es dich mal wieder in die Gegend verschlagen melde dich hier vorher mal.
Besagter Strandabschnitt ist gerade mal 15 Minuten von mir weg ... (etwas zu flach als du da warst  |rolleyes)


----------



## OssiHWI (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> @ OssiHWI :
> Sollte es dich mal wieder in die Gegend verschlagen melde dich hier vorher mal.
> Besagter Strandabschnitt ist gerade mal 15 Minuten von mir weg ... (etwas zu flach als du da warst |rolleyes)


 

mach ich...Wasser war knapp, aber dafür war das Wetter absolut geil....


----------



## ADDI 69 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Wann : Heute 14 Uhr bis 18 Uhr
> Wo: Steinwarder - Dazendorf
> Wer : Ossi
> Womit: Blech
> ...



Hey Ossi
aufm zweiten Foto,da gaaaaanz hinten wodie Steilküste anfängt da mußt du hin,hier vorn an der Steinmole is eher wenig los|wavey:


----------



## marioschreiber (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Genau ! .... Geht ihr mal alle nach da hinten ! #h


----------



## OssiHWI (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Hey Ossi
> aufm zweiten Foto,da gaaaaanz hinten wodie Steilküste anfängt da mußt du hin,hier vorn an der Steinmole is eher wenig los|wavey:


deswegen hat Ossi an der Steinmole angefangen und is dann fischender Weise an der Steilküste lang gewandert, waten war ja fast nicht möglich. Ich hasse es wenn ich nicht mal ansatzweise meine Stiefel sehen kann. Und dann auf unbekanntem Terrain...|kopfkrat Zum Baden ist es mir schon etwas zu frisch.


----------



## xfishbonex (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> deswegen hat Ossi an der Steinmole angefangen und is dann fischender Weise an der Steilküste lang gewandert, waten war ja fast nicht möglich. Ich hasse es wenn ich nicht mal ansatzweise meine Stiefel sehen kann. Und dann auf unbekanntem Terrain...|kopfkrat Zum Baden ist es mir schon etwas zu frisch.


 So mach ich das auch immer #6und rechts von der kleinen mole ist noch ein kleines riff :vik:da geht auch immer was 
lg andre


----------



## OssiHWI (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

also wenn ich bis zum Bauch drin steh und nicht mal die Stelle erkennen kann, wo die "Männlichkeit" sitzt, dann kannste mir sagen was du willst, dann geht gar nix. Solche Brühe hab ich lange nicht gesehen...Wenn das bei uns in der gegend so aussieht, geh ich gar nicht erst ins Wasser. Aber wenn ich nu schonmal soweit gefahren bin.....


----------



## OssiHWI (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> So mach ich das auch immer #6und rechts von der kleinen mole ist noch ein kleines riff :vik:da geht auch immer was
> lg andre


 
dat sachst du jetzt.....


----------



## OssiHWI (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

ich wäre ja fast dafür, dass wir mal nen Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug ins Leben rufen. Sozusagen für alle, die in MV keinen Bock mehr haben sich hier ständig die Fangmeldungen durchzulesen und selber nicht losdürfen....

Gute oder weniger gute idee????


----------



## mefohunter84 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

@ Martin,

Petri zur "Geburtstagstrutte". Sich selber beschenken, dat is es!!!  ;-)

@ Ossi,

Ich habe vor 2,5 Jahren, genau am Karfreitag, bei so einer "Brühe" ein grandioses Fangerlebnis gehabt. Allerdings stieg da das Wasser gerade stark an und es war eine mächtige Strömung vorhanden.

Ach ja. Und zu Deinem Vorschlag zwecks jetziger Fahrt Richtung S-H:
Die Idee hättest Du auch schon früher mal haben können. Jetzt bin ich hier in Düsseldorf. Mist!!!

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## itze (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Wann : 18.10.  11 Uhr bis 13 Uhr
Wo: Frederikshavn
Wer : itze
Womit: Fat Pencil
Wasser: leicht trüb
Wind: 2  SW
Was: 58er Mefo

Hallo zusammen,

ich konnte letzte Woche im Dänemarkurlaub eine schöne blanke 58er Mefo fangen. Hab einfach mal einen Kurzversuch bei Fredrikshavn gestartet. Sehr flaches Wasser dort und keine Menschenseele am Wasser. Dachte schon ich wäre tatal falsch dort, doch nach etwa zwei Stunden hatte ich einen Nachläufer auf Blech, dann sprang eine gute Forelle in Wurfweite komplet aus dem Wasser. Dann direkt vor mir ein buckelder Fische... Mehrere Würfe doch keinen Kontakt. Und dann, dann klingelte mein blöder Handywecker. Familienaktivitäten riefen mich zurück. OK, hilft ja nichts war schön dachte ich und watete zurück. Beim rauswaten noch einmal Köderwechsel auf nen Savage Fat Pencil und noch einen letzten Wurf und rums... da hing sie. Obwohl ich schon einige bessere Fische hatte, war das bisher der Fisch über den ich mich am meisten gefreut habe; nein freue muss es heißen ;-)

Ein zweiter Versuch an der gleichen Stelle bei extrem trübem Wasser zusammen mit einem Kumpel blieb leider erfolglos. 

Viele Grüße,
itze


----------



## Zacharias Zander (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Petri !!!#6

Ich werde Samstag hoffentlich wieder zuschlagen....:g:g:g


----------



## xfishbonex (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

ey du spinner wieso eigentlich immer wenn ich nicht kann |kopfkratlg andre


----------



## Zacharias Zander (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ey du spinner wieso eigentlich immer wenn ich nicht kann |kopfkratlg andre



Hmmm...#c

Spätestens im Frühjahr, wenn die dicken Heringsfresser um die Insel ziehen, schaffen wir das denn mal zusammen los zu fahren...

Aber ich werde dich dann Samstag Abend mit Fangfotos entschädigen !!!:g

Bei den Glück, was ich zuletzt hatte, geht da bestimmt was...


----------



## Reverend Mefo (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Aber ich werde dich dann Samstag Abend mit Fangfotos entschädigen !!!:g



P..ss mal nicht so`n dicken Strahl hier :q#h

Nee, im Ernst! Hau wat raus. Ich werd wohl Sonntach auch mal wieder loskommen...


----------



## Dr. Komix (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ey du spinner wieso eigentlich immer wenn ich nicht kann |kopfkratlg andre




Wie du kannst nicht?
Dachte wir ziehen los am we?


----------



## Zacharias Zander (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> P..ss mal nicht so`n dicken Strahl hier :q#h
> 
> Nee, im Ernst! Hau wat raus. Ich werd wohl Sonntach auch mal wieder loskommen...




Ja Sorry....:q:q:q

Aber das kommt glaub ich automatisch bei meiner Herbstausbeute...|uhoh:

4 mal los, eine untermassige, eine 42er, eine 49er, eine 55er, eine 68er und ein knapp 50er Dorsch.
Und noch mindestens 3 im Drill verloren, wovon eine auf jeden Fall Ü70 war.|rolleyes


----------



## OssiHWI (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

@ Mefohunter


Dann sag doch einfach mal bescheid, wenn du in der Gegend bist und Zeit hast. Vielleicht passt es ja. Vielleicht kommt Addi ja auch mit...Wie sieht`s eigentlich mit deiner Teilnahme am BMA aus?


----------



## finnson (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

war gestern und heute vormittag auf fehmarn. ergebnis war eine 39 cm lange trutte in silber...naja...durfte natürlich wieder schwimmen
zudem war das wetter einfach spitze....


----------



## xfishbonex (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



finnson schrieb:


> war gestern und heute vormittag auf fehmarn. ergebnis war eine 39 cm lange trutte in silber...naja...durfte natürlich wieder schwimmen
> zudem war das wetter einfach spitze....


 Na wenigstens war sie silberblank:qpetri heil


----------



## xfishbonex (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Hmmm...#c
> 
> Spätestens im Frühjahr, wenn die dicken Heringsfresser um die Insel ziehen, schaffen wir das denn mal zusammen los zu fahren...
> 
> ...


 Für mich ist das ganze jahr Frühjahr:k:khaut was raus am weekend lg andre


----------



## mefohunter84 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> @ Mefohunter
> 
> 
> Dann sag doch einfach mal bescheid, wenn du in der Gegend bist und Zeit hast. Vielleicht passt es ja. Vielleicht kommt Addi ja auch mit...Wie sieht`s eigentlich mit deiner Teilnahme am BMA aus?



Mach ich, mein Gutster 

BMA wird bei mir wohl nichts. Vielleicht habe ich über Weihnachten frei. Spätestens aber im März, denn bis dahin muß der Resturlaub ja wech sein. Und dann.........  

TL
Rolf


----------



## Nolfravel (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Moinsen,

damit dat hier auch mal wieder Fänge gibt:q:




Wer? Ich

Wo? Kleiner Belt



Gab 11 Trutten in DK, leider waren die ü70 nicht dabei.

Hier einfach mal zwei Bilder.


Ach ja, Falkfish Thor in 10 und 14gr rockt.




Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Ines (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Na bitte, dann hast du den Fisch deines Lebens noch vor dir.


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

@Jan Peter

Petri und ne wirklich schöne Ecke da.


----------



## xfishbonex (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Hallo 
Petriheil dazu 
aber stecke doch nicht den daumen durch die kiemen und durchs maul durch #dverstehe ich nicht 
lg andre


----------



## Zacharias Zander (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Morgen gehts rund...


----------



## xfishbonex (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Morgen gehts rund...


 Der wind sieht ja gut aus :gViel Glück 
lg andre


----------



## Ostseestipper (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> ich wäre ja fast dafür, dass wir mal nen Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug ins Leben rufen. Sozusagen für alle, die in MV keinen Bock mehr haben sich hier ständig die Fangmeldungen durchzulesen und selber nicht losdürfen....
> 
> Gute oder weniger gute idee????


 
@ Ossi
Guuuute Idee, :m 
wann geht´s los... ???
Ich will mich ja nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen und vorschnelle Versprechungen machen... aber... wenn´s zeitlich passt... gerne.

Gruß Mark #h


----------



## dido_43 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Wann: 29.10., 18:00 - 20:00Uhr
Wer: zu zweit
Wo: OB Nienhagen
Wetter: supi
Wasser: Ententeich
Wind: ca. 3 aus Süd

Ich beim ersten Wurf ne blanke MeFo ca. 35 cm releast, zusammen nur 3 Dorsche knapp an 50. #h


----------



## laxvän (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Nachdem ich mir im letzten Winter auch endlich eine Mefoausrüstung zusammengestellt habe, und im Frühjahr ein Achillessehnenriss meine Premiere vereitelte, bin ich heute das erste mal für knapp eineinhalb Stunden losgekommen.
Und es war einfach nur genial 
Nach ca 20 min stieg direkt unter der Rutenspitze eine kleine (ca. 30 cm) Mefo ein. Da ich die Schnur schon zuweit eingeholt hatte und ich natürlich auch völlig überrrascht wurde, ist sie mir beim Kescherversuch abhanden gekommen. Ist natürlich schade gewesen aber jetzt bin ich verloren äh, süchtig#t. 
Als Entschädigung konnte ich dann immerhin noch 2 Dorsche (ca. 25 und 40 cm)landen, die aber schon wieder schwimmen.


----------



## OssiHWI (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



Ostseestipper schrieb:


> @ Ossi
> Guuuute Idee, :m
> wann geht´s los... ???
> Ich will mich ja nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen und vorschnelle Versprechungen machen... aber... wenn´s zeitlich passt... gerne.
> ...


 

also nächstes Wochenende darf meine Frau arbeiten und ich das Kind hüten, aber das Wochenende drauf bin ich zu jeder Schandtat bereit.|uhoh: Das wäre dann der 13./14. Dann könnte man schon mal warmlaufen für`s BMA...Ich werd mal nen Thema erstellen und dann mal gucken wer sich so alles mit einreiht.


----------



## OssiHWI (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



laxvän schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mir im letzten Winter auch endlich eine Mefoausrüstung zusammengestellt habe, und im Frühjahr ein Achillessehnenriss meine Premiere vereitelte, bin ich heute das erste mal für knapp eineinhalb Stunden losgekommen.
> Und es war einfach nur genial
> Nach ca 20 min stieg direkt unter der Rutenspitze eine kleine (ca. 30 cm) Mefo ein. Da ich die Schnur schon zuweit eingeholt hatte und ich natürlich auch völlig überrrascht wurde, ist sie mir beim Kescherversuch abhanden gekommen. Ist natürlich schade gewesen aber jetzt bin ich verloren äh, süchtig#t.
> Als Entschädigung konnte ich dann immerhin noch 2 Dorsche (ca. 25 und 40 cm)landen, die aber schon wieder schwimmen.


 
ich will ja nicht meckern, aber wozu kescherst du ne 30er Mefo?#d


----------



## FehmarnAngler (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Mal schauen, gegen 17 Uhr fahre ich an die Ostsee. Wehe das Wasser ist hoch... :r


Und mal schauen was es gibt, ich hoffe endlich mal wieder ne Mefo und keine Dorsche :q


----------



## laxvän (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

@ Ossi  Empfinde deinen Einwand nicht als meckern.
Es war nur meine allererste Mefo und ich wollte sie doch gern genau vermessen und auf Nummer sicher gehen mit dem Kescher.
Ich würde sagen: Klassisches Eigentor von mir:c


----------



## OssiHWI (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

vermessen? hab ich ja fast noch nie gemacht. Ich mach folgendes: Wenn ich eine an der Schnur habe und sie sehe und anfange zu überlegen ob sie maßig ist, dann lass ich sie schwimmen, im Zweifel für den Angeklagten. Mess an deiner Rute einfach das Mindestmaß ab, dann kannste sie ranhalten und bei Bedarf wieder schwimmen lassen. Du ersparst dir und dem Fisch unnötigen Stress. Gekeschert wirde bei mir ab 70+. Und da ich noch keine ü70 hatte ist mein Kescher auch noch fast neu....Materialschonend...

LG Ossi


----------



## laxvän (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Das mit dem Maß auf der Angel habe ich auch vorher gemacht. 
Die Aussage: "Auf Nummer sicher gehen", bezog sich auch nicht auf die Länge der Fisches sondern darauf, dass ich meine allererste Mefo auch "richtig" fangen wollte und nicht gleich "long line releasen" wollte.
So und damit ich nochmal an den Pranger gestellt werde. Ich sehe schon zu, dass ich dem Fisch nicht unnötig Stress zumute. Werde bestimmt auch keine untermaßige Trutte auf ein Foto bannen.


----------



## xfishbonex (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



laxvän schrieb:


> @ Ossi Empfinde deinen Einwand nicht als meckern.
> Es war nur meine allererste Mefo und ich wollte sie doch gern genau vermessen und auf Nummer sicher gehen mit dem Kescher.
> Ich würde sagen: Klassisches Eigentor von mir:c


 Hallo Laxvän 
so habe ich das auch gemacht die erste mefo die ich gefangen habe auf fliege 
mußte ich auch keschern und das maß war 30cm :qweil ich so aufgeregt war 
petri heil zur ersten und wieder einer versaut lg andre


----------



## laxvän (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Danke xfishbonex und das mit dem versaut stimmt auch :q
Bin schon am Planen, wie ich schnellstmöglichst wieder Zeit für einen Ostseetrip freischaufeln kann.


----------



## Zacharias Zander (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

N'abends...#h

So,wir sind auch wieder zurück von der Küste.
Heute war einer der merkwürdigsten Tage, die ich je beim Mefofischen erlebt habe....

Nun erstmal die obligatorischen Daten...

Wann : 30.10 
Wo : Fehmarn 10-13Uhr, OH 14-18Uhr
Wer : Egalo, derBaron, Shez und ich
Wetter : leicht bewölkt mit ab und zu Sonne
Wind : Auf Fehmarn kräftig von der Seite 4 Bft aus Süd, in OH so gut wie nix.
Wasser : Auf Fehmarn ne ekelhaft dunkle Brühe, in OH glasklar.
Fänge : Egalo eine untermassige, Shez eine untermassige und ich 2 untermassige, alle in OH gefangen.
Köder : Alles was die Kiste her gab. Blinker und Fliegen !!!


Sonstiges : Was wir heute Nachmittag in OH, an einen für uns völlig neuen Strand erlebt haben, glaubt uns keiner...
Wir hatte zu viert bestimmt 30!!! Nachläufer, Shez hatte einmal 9 Trutten auf einmal als Nachläufer, aber alles Fische so zwischen 30 und max. 50cm, ein paar sind uns auch noch nach kurzen Drill wieder ausgestiegen.Echt krass was da an Fisch unterwegs war, aber beissen wollten sie halt nicht richtig. Egalo hat noch ne gute nach kurzen Drill verloren, die hatte bestimmt Ü50 Maß.

Naja, war trotzdem ein geiler Tag und spätstens in 2 Wochen gehts wieder los...|rolleyes


----------



## egalo (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Ja war mal wieder ne schicker Tag da oben, auch wenn nich so wirklich was kleben geblieben ist. Hab aber noch nie so geile Nachläufer gehabt und so viel Fisch gesehen. Mal schauen evtl.
Morgen nochmal los. Vielleicht klappt das dann.


----------



## xfishbonex (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Schade Für euch Hättet ihr ne fliegenpeitsche dabei häötte es geballert :qund das gewaltig bei so vielen fischen 
lg andre


----------



## egalo (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Joa die lag schön warm im Auto. Ich bin da noch nicht so erfahren mit der Fliege und war der Meinung mitm Blinker hätte ich bessere Chancen. Naja am Ende hab ich mich auch geärgert. Aber die nächsten Male werd ich mich wohl mehr aufs Fliegenwerfen konzentrieren.


----------



## Thomas090883 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Na das ist ja mal echt witzig mit den Nachläufern...
ich möchte nicht wissen, was einem so über einen erfolglosen Tag alles an der Fliege oder am Blinker vorbeischwimmt...

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Zacharias Zander (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> Na das ist ja mal echt witzig mit den Nachläufern...
> ich möchte nicht wissen, was einem so über einen erfolglosen Tag alles an der Fliege oder am Blinker vorbeischwimmt...
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Das hab ich mir auch so gedacht!!!
Es verfolgen bestimmt viele Fische unsere Köder und wir bekommen es einfach nicht mit.Gestern konnten wir es halt so gut sehenn, weil das Wasser glasklar war und mindestens 70cm in der an sich schon flachen Bucht fehlten und wir von Steinen die im wasser lagen aus fischten.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Hu! Da habt Ihr wohl mit Pilkern oder Gulp Würmern gefischt oder was? Mefo geht doch anders, Kinnings 

Spass beiseite: Bei mir kamen heute morgen 4 Fische zwischen 46 und 51cm aus dem Wasser und einer stieg noch aus. Alle waren braun durchgefärbt .... weil es Leos waren...#h


----------



## Zacharias Zander (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Petri zu den Leos !!!#6


----------



## ADDI 69 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir auch so gedacht!!!
> Es verfolgen bestimmt viele Fische unsere Köder und wir bekommen es einfach nicht mit.Gestern konnten wir es halt so gut sehenn, weil das Wasser glasklar war und mindestens 70cm in der an sich schon flachen Bucht fehlten und wir von Steinen die im wasser lagen aus fischten.




Seid froh das ihr das nich wisst ,ihr würdet euch schwarz ärgern:q

Petrie den Fängern


----------



## OssiHWI (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

ich wäre schon bekloppt geworden wenn ich ständig nur nachläufer gehabt hätte.....


----------



## Zacharias Zander (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Ach wieso?
War echt geil anzusehen und 4 haben wir ja auch noch gefangen,leider halt nur Lüdde...


----------



## xfishbonex (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Bei 3 Nachläufer Hätte ich sofort die taktik geändert wenn ich keine Fliegenrute dabei habe 
ab an strand steine nehmen vielleicht hättes welche getroffen 
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Ach wieso?
> War echt geil anzusehen und 4 haben wir ja auch noch gefangen,leider halt nur Lüdde...


 So sehe ich das auch #6hatte am gleichen strand sowas auch schon mal 
auf mein Blinker 4 meerforellen die das ding angreifen wollten :qsah echt geil aus und wie schnell die viecher sind unglaublich 
lg andre


----------



## SundRäuber (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

So dann geb ich auch mal meinen Senf  dazu ...heute  von 8.30 Uhr an auf der Insel F...  mit  3 Leuten.. 1 Kollege Schneider ...1 Kollege 1 silberne  knapp Ü-40  und  Ich durft 2 Mal Mefo  , 1 Leo  52cm bis  ans  Land  befördern...  Aussteiger gabs  auch noch und  eine meiner Mefo's schwimmt  auch wieder ..damit se sich ergiebig  um Nachwuchs bemühen kann.


----------



## Zacharias Zander (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Krass....Das ist das erste mal,dass ich ne braune Mefo von Fehmarn sehe...


----------



## xfishbonex (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Hallo Rene 
olle socke Petri Heil sag ich mal lg andre


----------



## egalo (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Ich muß auch echt sagen find das super interresant mal so viele Fische zu sehen und genau dabei zu beobachten wie die deinen Köder verfolgen. Da muß ich nich auf Krampf noch einen davon ergattern (auch wenns natürlich super ist wenn einer hängen bleibt). Die meisten wahren sowieso alle so klein das es gut war das sie nicht gebissen haben.


----------



## xfishbonex (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Krass....Das ist das erste mal,dass ich ne braune Mefo von Fehmarn sehe...


 Hast du nicht die Räuchertonne gesehen neben an lg andre


----------



## SundRäuber (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Da  schwimmen genug  braune  rum....und  viele kleine rum..allein was  dort aus dem Wasser hüpft  oder nur  raus guckt...@  Andre  Waidmann's Dank


----------



## egalo (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Ach so und natürlich Petri den Fängern 
Gruß egalo


----------



## SundRäuber (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Achsöö...ganz  vergessen zur Info...der Leo  hat mir seinen Landgang übel genommen ...und mich  glatt  mit frisch gefangenen Garnelen bespuckt sowie ner  frischen Krabbe...ist  vielleicht nicht ganz unwichtig was die gerad so alles  in Küstennähe verdauen..das macht die Köderwahl dann doch etwas einfacher ...jetzt  warte  ich nur  noch auf  Andre's Pattegriesen und Kanninchenmumorosaerkenntnis....  und das obligatorische PINK geht immer


----------



## Schaper (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Petri an alle Fänger! Da hat doch mal wieder einer in wallnau im Naturschutzgebiet geangelt! ;-)))


----------



## marioschreiber (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



SundRäuber schrieb:


> So dann geb ich auch mal meinen Senf  dazu ...heute  von 8.30 Uhr an auf der Insel F...  mit  3 Leuten.. 1 Kollege Schneider ...1 Kollege 1 silberne  knapp Ü-40  und  Ich durft 2 Mal Mefo  , 1 Leo  52cm bis  ans  Land  befördern...  Aussteiger gabs  auch noch und  eine meiner Mefo's schwimmt  auch wieder ..damit se sich ergiebig  um Nachwuchs bemühen kann.



Petri !

Kleine Anmerkung : Der Betoneinlauf liegt schon im Naturschutzgebiet ! Angeln verboten . 
Aber du bist ja nur für das Foto da hin .


----------



## SundRäuber (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Richtig  der Betoneinlauf liegt schon im NSG .Da wir jedoch unser Equipment dort auf jenem Deckel deponiert hatten, wurden dort auch die Bilder gemacht.Strandsand und Regen bekommen  weder Rute&Rolle, ich schlepp ja immer  ne Fliegenpeitsche und ne Spinnrute  mit, noch Rucksack& Cam...Von daher bitte  etwas weniger Aufregung.Braune und  untermaßige Fische wurden  auch schonend wieder zurückgesetzt  das  kann ich versichern auch sind mir sonstige  anglerischen Vorschriften bekannt und werden auch befolgt.Dazu gehört auch Angelverbot  im NSG.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Wie ist dein Name noch gleich? Sundräuber?


----------



## SundRäuber (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt. Nur weil der StrelaSund mein ursprüngliches Hauptgewässer ist  und ich mich den Raubfischen verschrieben habe.Aber so  ist das AB  mal  ist es nen Pic was andere  stört,dann wieder der Nickname..dann sind Fische zu groß  oder  zu klein... falsch fotografiert...schön das es so viel Vielfalt hier gibt.Trauriger wäre  triste  Einfalt.


----------



## Shabba (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Moin,
habe mir auch Mefo Equipment zugelegt.War bisher leider noch nicht los.Momentan ist ja nun auch noch Schonzeit.Leider hab ich nichts nachlesen können ob Silber Blanke ausgenommen sind von der Schonzeit.Kann mich da mal jemand aufklären.Würde sehr gerne mal die Tage los weil ich Urlaub hab.Für nen Tipp wo ich als Mefo Anfänger gut starten könnte wäre ich auch sehr dankbar.Wohne in der nähe von Lübeck.

Gruß Simon


----------



## OssiHWI (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Siberblanke dürfen in S-H entnommen werden, anders als in M/V. Bei uns ist der Fang von Mefos im Moment verboten. Du hast doch alle Möglichkeiten vor der Haustür.

- Dazendorf
- Dahmeshöved
- Fehmarn

Viel Glück, aber Vorsicht SUCHTGEFAHR!!!!!!


----------



## xfishbonex (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

:g





Shabba schrieb:


> Moin,
> habe mir auch Mefo Equipment zugelegt.War bisher leider noch nicht los.Momentan ist ja nun auch noch Schonzeit.Leider hab ich nichts nachlesen können ob Silber Blanke ausgenommen sind von der Schonzeit.Kann mich da mal jemand aufklären.Würde sehr gerne mal die Tage los weil ich Urlaub hab.Für nen Tipp wo ich als Mefo Anfänger gut starten könnte wäre ich auch sehr dankbar.Wohne in der nähe von Lübeck.
> 
> Gruß Simon


 Wenn du umbeding deine erste mefo Fangen Möchtes 
Fahre nach Weissenhaus parkplatz eitz :gda hat fast jeder angefangen 
und konnte schöne mefos da fangen :gViel Glück 
und wieder ein neuer am strand


----------



## OssiHWI (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

und du verrätst auch noch alles......#q


----------



## ADDI 69 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> und du verrätst auch noch alles......#q



der Strand is doch nu wirklich kein Geheimnis mehr|wavey:


----------



## xfishbonex (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> und du verrätst auch noch alles......#q


  Jeder Meerforellen Angler kennt den Strand  Kannst ja mal in Frühjahr dahin fahren denn siehst du wieviele den strand lieben :mlg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Norddeutschlands größter Salzwasserfropuff :z#v


----------



## Zacharias Zander (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Krass....

Gut zu wissen....


----------



## BB-cruiser (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

und im Sommer gut zum Baden #h


----------



## Salty Waterboy (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Gut zu wissen!!#6


----------



## Freelander (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Jeder Meerforellen Angler kennt den Strand  Kannst ja mal in Frühjahr dahin fahren denn siehst du wieviele den strand lieben :mlg andre


 
Ich überlege schon da im Frühjahr mit nem Bauchladen rumzulaufen und warme Würstchen anzubieten......


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



Freelander schrieb:


> Ich überlege schon da im Frühjahr mit nem Bauchladen rumzulaufen und warme Würstchen anzubieten......



Ich glaube, da musst Du auch Snaps & Co. im Angebot haben!!!! :vik: Ich würde aber bei DIR nichts kaufen!!!#h


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Fahrt ihr ruhig alle nach WH!!!! Dann habe ich an den restlichen Stränden meine Ruhe lach.... #6#6#6


----------



## BB-cruiser (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

und wir vor dir #6


----------



## MaikP (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

genau !
Deshalb hab ich mit meiner Frau dieses Wochende eine Nacht im Appartement am Weißenhäuser Strand gebucht. 
Und wer wissen will wie ich (oder die anderen 10-20 Angler) aussehe(n) kann ja mal Samstag zum Eitz kommen.#h
Ach so, bisher noch nicht besonders erwähnt!!
Größter Salzwasserpuff mit *Imbissbude!!*
Grüße MaikP


----------



## ADDI 69 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



MaikP schrieb:


> genau !
> Deshalb hab ich mit meiner Frau dieses Wochende eine Nacht im Appartement am Weißenhäuser Strand gebucht.
> Und wer wissen will wie ich (oder die anderen 10-20 Angler) aussehe(n) kann ja mal Samstag zum Eitz kommen.#h
> Ach so, bisher noch nicht besonders erwähnt!!
> ...




an der du um zehn uhr sonntag früh noch nich mal was zu futtern bekommst:v


----------



## OssiHWI (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Wenn mir Samstag die Mefo-Verrückten den Imbiss leerkaufen, würd ich Sonntag auch erstmal schön ausschlafen. Bei uns heisst das dann: wegen Reichtum geschlossen!!!


----------



## ACKI69 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

ja hallo ihr ich am we auch ne schöne gehabt zwar kein bild aber ein pokal bekommen für 2,9 kg und 55,5 cm  wahr super und das als gast bei der ganzen geschichte:vik:#6
Gruß Acki69


----------



## ADDI 69 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Na die Antwort vom Kioskbetreiber hätte mich fast explodieren lassen.Wir waren Samstag unterwegs und hatten im Auto übernachtet.da auf Fehmarn nix ging sind wir dann zu rück aufs Festland nach WH und da um 10 angekommen hatte ich natürlich Kohldampf.Auf meine Frage was es zum essen gibt sagte der mir .....Mittag gibts ab 11.30....ich |bigeyes|bigeyes|kopfkrat:vauf meine zweite Frage ob er mir dann wenigstens eines von seinen Brötchen verkauft sagt der .....nööö die sind noch gefrohren
ich...:e|splat:|splatk.wer nich will der hat und abflug.
Dat jeht ja wohl gar nich


----------



## Freelander (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da musst Du auch Snaps & Co. im Angebot haben!!!! :vik: Ich würde aber bei DIR nichts kaufen!!!#h


 
grgrgr.Nee Dir würde ich auch nur Snaps ohne Haken verkaufen und nur kalte Würstchen....grgrgr


----------



## xfishbonex (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr ruhig alle nach WH!!!! Dann habe ich an den restlichen Stränden meine Ruhe lach.... #6#6#6


 du spinner kennst doch sowieso nur weissenhaus und huberstberg woanders fängst du sowieso keine fische  lg andre 
ich denk du wolltes dich mal melden


----------



## OssiHWI (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



Freelander schrieb:


> grgrgr.Nee Dir würde ich auch nur Snaps ohne Haken verkaufen und nur kalte Würstchen....grgrgr


 

na besser wie nix....


----------



## Freelander (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> na besser wie nix....




Ach ja Sylverpasi müßte auch den doppelten Preis bezahlen:q|muahah:
Oder Alter?#:#a#g
Ich warte noch auf ne Antwort ......


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



Freelander schrieb:


> Ach ja Sylverpasi müßte auch den doppelten Preis bezahlen:q|muahah:
> Oder Alter?#:#a#g
> Ich warte noch auf ne Antwort ......



Ich kauf doch keine C-Ware die auch noch ausgesucht ist!!! 

@Bone.... Warum treff ich Dich denn immer und immer wieder an den genannten Stränden mit ner Wurst inner Hand #d ?!?!?!


----------



## AndreasG (9. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> @Bone.... Warum treff ich Dich denn immer und immer wieder an den genannten Stränden mit ner Wurst inner Hand #d ?!?!?!



Weil er mitlerweile weis was geht, in WH und HBB trifft man sich halt nur auf ne Wurst. Vernünftig gefischt wird an anderen Strecken.


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Weil er mitlerweile weis was geht, in WH und HBB trifft man sich halt nur auf ne Wurst. Vernünftig gefischt wird an anderen Strecken.



Ich wollt´s nicht sagen....:q:q:q


----------



## Shabba (20. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Hey Leute,
wollte auch mal einen kleinen Beitrag verfassen.Bin auch infiziert mit der Mefo-Fischerei 
War gestern das erste mal mit der Wathose los,nach 40min hab ich mal den Platz gewechselt,nach weiteren 20 min hats dann geknallt,meine erste Meerforelle 60cm.Hab mich riesig gefreut.Nach einiger Zeit dann noch eine von 50cm und kurze Zeit später noch nen Dorsch von 55cm.Insgesamt ein super Tag!

Grüße


----------



## Truttafriend (20. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

moin Shabba,

wir haben bereits November #h


----------



## Shabba (21. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Oktober*

Verdammt nicht aufgepasst 
danke


----------

